# Heads cams and cranks oh my !!! Lol



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good package deal for heads and cams and possibly crank and pistons ? I don't want cheap but my pockets do have a limit lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed Curtis knows how to match up the right parts instead of just getting "the best" of each that may not work the best together. He's the guy I would call. (flowtechinductions)


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet wonder if I get a discount for having the same last name lol


----------

